# Solved: Optical Toslink adapter



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello everyone. I recently tried converting the optical port on my DVR to a headphone jack using an optical toslink to mini jack adapter. Unfortunately it didn't work, and I'm a little confused as to why? I thought that an adapter such as this would work in the same way as something like an RCA to headphone jack adapter would. Any help would be much appreciated.

What I thought would work: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Optical-tos...619?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45ff03b1c3

What does work: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5-Headpho...545?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f93d0a51

What might work next with my amp: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Female-TOS-...933?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414dc42715

My amp: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nady-HA-1X4...7306697?pt=Keyboards_MIDI&hash=item53ea8ba849


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The only thing an optical miniplug and an analog headphone miniplug have in common is that both plugs have the same diameter. The optical miniplug has a fiber optic cable running down the center of it. The headphone mini plug has three electrical connections.

The  first adapter and third adapter in your list only changes the mechanical method of connecting the fiber optic cable. They do not convert the optical signal to analog signals needed by your amplifier.

The second adapter in your list could be used if your DVR has stereo analog outputs on RCA jacks. You would still need a cable to go from it to the 1/4 inch headphone jack input of the amplifier.

If the TOSLink output of the DVR is your only available output, you will need a powered digital to analog converter like this one (not a recommendation, just a suggestion of the type of hardware you need):
http://www.amazon.com/Gefen-GefenTV-Digital-Analog-Decoder/dp/B0021QBIBQ/


----------



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Umm, I'll admit you kind of went over my head there in the first paragraph. Regardless, all I really want to know now is; would the item that you've linked in your post solve my issue here? If so, is there a more cost effective way of obtaining such a device? By the way just out of curiosity, if these adapters aren't meant for allowing the use of headphones in certain electronics than what the heck are they meant for?

Is this essentially the same thing?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Opt...576?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f117947e0


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The adapter in my link and in your last post will both do the same thing, convert an optical SPDIF TOSLink data steam into stereo analog audio signals. There may be differences in the quality of assembly, ruggedness, and signal conversion quality (noise and distortion).

The adapter's output signals should then be able to feed the input of the headphone amp listed in the first post. You will need a TOSLink fiber optic cable to connect the adapter to the DVR and an RCA plugs to 1/4 inch headphone plug cable to connect the adapter to the amplifier.



Alacazam_ said:


> By the way just out of curiosity, if these adapters aren't meant for allowing the use of headphones in certain electronics than what the heck are they meant for?


Connecting a fiber optic cable plug that just happens to have the same shape as a mini-headphone plug.

Just because the size of two holes is the same, it does not mean what comes out of each hole is the same.


----------



## Alacazam_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright, I guess I'll pick that up and call it a day then. Thank you very much for the assistance. Take care and happy holidays! :up:


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome and wishing you safe and happy holidays as well.


----------

